# Does Extension work need to be signed off by Architect?



## cityworker (17 Sep 2010)

I'm looking to change downstairs layout of small terraced house ( downstairs 30 SQ Meters) & get small extension done to the back of my house approx adding on an additional 16 SQ Metres -  Pitched Roof with Valuted Ceiling . 

I have had one BUILDERS quote so far coming in at €1000 per Sq M - builder doesnt think i'll need architect as small enough job however my question is I thought  an Architect have to sign off the builders work once completed so its in compliance with building regulations ??

Extension works consist of moving kitchen from front of house to rear and extention would consist of large kitchen/ living area.

Also i would like to engage a Architect if the costs where reasonable as i think they may help me maximise light and space Would anyone have an idea of cost ? I would only need them to help me draw up the plans and not to oversee project ?

Thanks


----------



## RKQ (17 Sep 2010)

The Builder is responsible to ensure his workmanship and materials comply with the Building Regulations.
You are responsible to ensure the works are in compliance with the Building Regulations. There is no legal requirement to retain a Arch Tech / Architect / Certifier / Engineer. Banks will require a Certifier if they are lending a substancial amount of money or your require a mortgage.

Retain an experienced Arch Tech with full PI insurance to periodically inspect the construction & issue Certificates of Compliance. Arch Tech / Architect can advised you to ensure compliance and give an independent Cert, which will be very useful if you ever wish to sell the property.

An Architect is trained in design and will be able to redesign the interior of your existing home so that it works for you. Check out extensions in your locality that you like and enquire who designed them.

An Architect / Arch Tech can give an opinion on compliance based on visually inspection when the works are complete but IMO this is not satisfactory as all the works are covered up and its impossible to say it complies fully.

Either way always get 3 written quotes and take photos on site every day. The photographic record could be very useful.


----------



## cityworker (17 Sep 2010)

Thanks RKQ thats a great help, I will be knocking into some neighbours so.

Although i wouldnt be surprised if they didnt use Architects cause extensions small and i dont think they changed their internal layouts.

Is there a Directory of Architects / AT available that do small jobs


----------



## onq (17 Sep 2010)

cityworker said:


> I'm looking to change downstairs layout of small terraced house ( downstairs 30 SQ Meters) & get small extension done to the back of my house approx adding on an additional 16 SQ Metres -  Pitched Roof with Valuted Ceiling .
> 
> I have had one BUILDERS quote so far coming in at €1000 per Sq M - builder doesnt think i'll need architect as small enough job however my question is I thought  an Architect have to sign off the builders work once completed so its in compliance with building regulations ??
> 
> ...




I think you are wise to use a building professional and well done for considering it.

In recent years several leading Irish designers have undertaken small works and extensions to an award winning standard, both at home and abroad.

Three firms whose work I am aware of are 

ODOS

http://www.odosarchitects.com/

[broken link removed]

and 

Donaghy Dimond

http://www.donaghydimond.ie/

and FKL

http://www.fklarchitects.com/

All are prone to brilliance in their own way and all have done unique small works and extensions.

Should this not be your cup of tea there are a few competent people posting to this Forum whom you could ask to look at it for you.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon       as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action  be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters  at      hand.


----------



## RKQ (17 Sep 2010)

cityworker said:


> Is there a Directory of Architects / AT available that do small jobs


 
Yes, many (but not all) Architects are on the RIAI website, many Architectural Technicians on CIAT website and everyone is in the Golden Pages.

Look around, see something you like and contact the Designer. 
There are a few award winners and there are many experienced & talented people that do "small works" now. It may have been different afew years ago but now its about putting bread on the table, so no-one will refuse to quote you for the work.


----------

